# eed a part



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a stock ( not sure if i have the right name) camshaft timing gear? Its the gear on the end of the exhaust cam that the timing belt goes on.. if anyone has or knows where i can find one please contact me asap


----------

